# لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب



## mero_engel (11 أغسطس 2008)

*طلبتك قد سمعت*​ 

*فقال الملاك لزكريا*​ 
*لاتخف لان طلبتك سمعت *​ 
*لوقا 1: 13*​ 



*وقال الملاك لمريم العذراء*​ 
*هوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هى ايضا حبلى*​ 

*بابن فى شيخوختها*​ 
*المدعوة عاقر*​ 


*لانه ليس شئ غير ممكن لدى الله*​ 
*لوقا1:36_37*​ 

*يقول الرب فى اشعياء*
*54*
*أيَّتُها العاقِرُ الّتي لا ولَدَ لها. أجيدي التَّرنيمَ وا‏هتِفي أيَّتُها الّتي ما عرَفت أوجاعَ الوِلادةِ. فبَنو المَهجورةِ الّتي لا زَوجَ لها أكثرُ مِنْ بَني الّتي لها زَوجٌ.*​ 


*لامستحيل لدى الهنا*​ 
*لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها*​ 
*لادموع لاتحفظ لك فى السماء*​ 
*لاقسوة فى قلب الهنا*​ 
*لكنه هو اله العجائب واله العواقر*​ 
*فى العهديين الجديد والقديم*​ 
*دائما يذكر حوادث عقر*​ 
*ودائما يتكلم عن النساء العواقر*​ 
*اللى فاتهن سن الانجاب*​ 
*عندك سارة زوجه ابراهيم*
*وحنه ام صموئيل*
*وام العدراء مريم*
*واليصابات ام يوحنا المعمدان*​ 

*كل تلك النساء كانت تصرخ ليلا نهارا من اجل الانجاب*
*كانوا يصرخون من سن 16 سنة مثلا*
*لانهم اكيد كانوا بيتجوزوا بدرى اوى*
*وكانوا بيخلفوا على سن ال 90 مثلا*​ 
*ليه يارب بتسمح بكل ده*
*لانى انا اله العجائب اصنع مالايحتمل شك بان هذه يدى*​ 
*اعطى اولادى الذين يرفعون صلوات حبا ليا قبل حبهم لذواتهم*​ 
*العقر هو مثال لكل امر متوقف فى حياتك*
*وكل امر مغلق بشدة*​ 
*انتظر الرب فالهك لا يعطيك اى ابن بل يعطيك يوحنا المعمدان او العدرا مريم*
*او صموئيل او اسحق*​ 

*هو اله حى قادر على كل شئ*​ 
*انسى ماانت فيه وتقدم لكل ما يمجد اسم الرب*​ 
*اعمل كل مايسعد الاخريين وانسى ذاتك*​ 
*وثق ان مشكلتك وكل عقر فى حياتك سوف يحل*​ 
*هو الرب *
*هو امس *
*واليوم*
*والى الابد*
*هو الاله الحى الغير قابل للتغيير*
*رغم تغيرنا الدائم*​ 

*صلوا لاجلى كثير*​ 


*وكل عيد عدرا وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## meraa (11 أغسطس 2008)

*لانه ليس شئ غير ممكن لدى الله 
**ميرسى الموضوع لانى بجد كنت محتاجه الايه دى*
*ربنا يباركك  *​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أغسطس 2008)

meraa قال:


> *لانه ليس شئ غير ممكن لدى الله *
> *ميرسى الموضوع لانى بجد كنت محتاجه الايه دى*
> *ربنا يباركك *​


 
*ميرسي ليكي انتي حبيبتي *
*وبجد مبسوطه لاني قدمت ولو افاده بسيطه ليكي *
*ربنا يكون معاكي ويارك حياتك*
*نورتي ياقمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طلبتك قد سمعت
> 
> 
> فقال الملاك لزكريا
> ...



الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله

موضوع جميل جدااا               شكراااااا ليك


----------



## sparrow (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*

لامستحيل لدى الهنا

لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها

لادموع لاتحفظ لك فى السماء

لاقسوة فى قلب الهنا

كلمات جميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (12 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااا شكراااااا ليك


 
*ميرسي ليك يا النهيسي*
*علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سيزار (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*

شكرا ميرو موضوع يعطى الرجاء والصبر .. نشكر ربنا على الى احنا فيه ويرفع كل انسان وينور طريقنا


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طلبتك قد سمعت
> 
> 
> فقال الملاك لزكريا
> ...



موضوع حلو خالص شكرااا


----------



## hopalola (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*

*لامستحيل لدى الهنا

لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها

لادموع لاتحفظ لك فى السماء

لاقسوة فى قلب الهنا[/b


موضوع جميل اوى*


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*



sparrow قال:


> لامستحيل لدى الهنا
> 
> لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها
> 
> ...


 
*اكيد يا اسبارو *
*ميرسي ليك *
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*



سيزار قال:


> شكرا ميرو موضوع يعطى الرجاء والصبر .. نشكر ربنا على الى احنا فيه ويرفع كل انسان وينور طريقنا


*ميرسي ليك يا سيزو *
*نورت الموضوع يا باشا بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*



hopalola قال:


> *لامستحيل لدى الهنا*
> 
> *لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها*
> 
> ...


*

ميرسي ليك hopalola
 علي المرور الجميل 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*

*عزيزتي...
الموضوع ده كان فيه رساله خاصه من ربنا لي فو وقت عصيب
الرب استخدمك لتوصيل الرساله ليا ... ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marem80 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*

اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الايات الجميلة  فلا شي مستحيل عند الرب فكل شي ممكن ويتحقق بالايمان القوي بالرب يسوع المسيح وامنا العذراء مريم.
لامستحيل لدى الهنا

لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها

لادموع لاتحفظ لك فى السماء

لاقسوة فى قلب الهنا


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى اوى ميروووو حببيتى على الموضوع الرااائع

ربنا  يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*



coptic_knight قال:


> *عزيزتي...​*
> *الموضوع ده كان فيه رساله خاصه من ربنا لي فو وقت عصيب*
> 
> *الرب استخدمك لتوصيل الرساله ليا ... ربنا يباركك*​


 

*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه*
*غير انه دا نعمه كبيره ليا *
*انه اكون سبب من الاسباب لتوصيل رساله ربنا ليك*
*ربنا يمون معاك *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لاشي .... لاأمل لي ....فقد اغلقت كل الابواب*



marem80 قال:


> اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الايات الجميلة فلا شي مستحيل عند الرب فكل شي ممكن ويتحقق بالايمان القوي بالرب يسوع المسيح وامنا العذراء مريم.
> لامستحيل لدى الهنا
> 
> لا صلاة لاتسمع صوتها
> ...


 

*اكيد يا مريم *
*الهنا اله حنون اله المستحيلات*
*لكن هو بيخترلنا الوقت اللي بيشوفه مناسب*
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى ميروووو حببيتى على الموضوع الرااائع​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* انا اللي بشكرك يا ملاكي الغالي*
*علي مرورك الجميل *
*بجد نورتي موضوعي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

راااااااااااااائع جدا ياميرو 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (31 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع جدا ياميرو
> 
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

*ميرسي ليك يا كوكو*
*نورتني بمرورك الجميل ياباشا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انسى ماانت فيه وتقدم لكل ما يمجد اسم الرب


اعمل كل مايسعد الاخريين وانسى ذاتك
الله 
موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 
ميرسى خالص يا ميرو على الموضوع الجميلة دة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *انسى ماانت فيه وتقدم لكل ما يمجد اسم الرب​*
> 
> 
> *اعمل كل مايسعد الاخريين وانسى ذاتك*
> ...


 
*ميرسي ليك انت يا جوجو علي مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك الدائم*
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الرقيقه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

